# Online passport renewal



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just renewed my British passport using their new service where you apply online, upload your own photo and post your old one to Belfast by recorded delivery. Very straightforward, the new one arrived in three weeks. At £105 including courier it's a lot cheaper than it used to be - I remember paying at least £150 ten years ago. 

It didn't expire till January 2019 but I wanted to make sure I got a nice red EU one.  They add ten years on to the old expiry date so you don't lose out. Just hope I live that long!

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Ours run out in 2020 so could I do it now or should I wait?

Did you take your own photo and how did you know it was acceptable?



ETA Overcame my laziness and found out about the photo. Would still like to know how far in advance I can re-order.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Ours run out in 2020 so could I do it now or should I wait?
> 
> Did you take your own photo and how did you know it was acceptable?
> 
> ...


You can get a maximum of 9 months in addition to the 10 year period of the new passport.

https://www.gov.uk/renew-adult-passport/renew


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder when the passports will change - presumably on the 29th March at 11am.

I think I will order in Feb 2019 which will allow 8 weeks for it to arrive. Our current passports expire in March 20 so I will only lose a few months.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It didn't expire till January 2019 but I wanted to make sure I got a nice red EU one.


I'm just wondering why...


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm just wondering why...


Me too. Surely a passport is a passport. 

The colour of the covers would seem to make no difference

However, as my second nationality is Irish (I obtained my first Irish PP in 2010, I did not renew my UK PP when it expired) I would quite like a green one !


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

I just did the same thing online before the charges went up. I was a bit confused by taking my own photo - I was convinced that I would get it wrong - but a lady photographer in the next large town did 4 for me for €4.00. I took a copy of the guidelines with me regarding subjects position and overall size and she did it all in less than 5 minutes! The Passport Office website advised that it might be more than 6 weeks to process the new passport because I was over 65 years of age but I actually received the new one about 3 weeks later.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm just wondering why...


Good question. I suppose because, to me, the passport colour issue is symbolic of the whole nonsensical Brexit take-our-country-back hysteria. There was such a fuss made about it in some of the British media!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Ours run out in 2020 so could I do it now or should I wait?
> 
> Did you take your own photo and how did you know it was acceptable?
> 
> ETA Overcame my laziness and found out about the photo. Would still like to know how far in advance I can re-order.


There is some sort of software built in that checks the photo and tells you if it's OK or not. I succeeded on the fourth attempt - the important thing seems to be not to sharpen the contrast etc. It seems to be able to detect any edit to the original.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Passport*



Alcalaina said:


> Good question. I suppose because, to me, the passport colour issue is symbolic of the whole nonsensical Brexit take-our-country-back hysteria. There was such a fuss made about it in some of the British media!


I did the same a few weeks ago and was determined to keep a red one, only cos of what. Mrs May was spouting.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for links

Husbands is due in November. We will get on he case

Mods, good link for a sticky ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I applied for a new passport for my son a few weeks ago.

The application was online, but the photos had to be sent by post with the old passport.

I suppose that was because they were to be countersigned. I assume that the electronic photos that you are talking about are only when no countersignature is required??

At least I got the application in before the price hike. 
For me, applying early to save cash would be more of a reason than the colour of the cover.....


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Overandout said:


> I applied for a new passport for my son a few weeks ago.
> 
> The application was online, but the photos had to be sent by post with the old passport.
> 
> ...


They don't have to be countersigned if there is little or no change in the appearance of the person for whom the passport is required. The cost-hike was another reason to get a new passport now - mind you, my old passport expired in October last year and my bank told me that I had to get it renewed in order to continue banking as it was technically illegal for me to reside in Spain without a current passport.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alvarro said:


> I just did the same thing online before the charges went up. I was a bit confused by taking my own photo - I was convinced that I would get it wrong - but a lady photographer in the next large town did 4 for me for €4.00. I took a copy of the guidelines with me regarding subjects position and overall size and she did it all in less than 5 minutes! The Passport Office website advised that it might be more than 6 weeks to process the new passport because I was over 65 years of age but I actually received the new one about 3 weeks later.


Why does it take longer if you're over 65? Don't think I'll renew mine though as I have a French passport and haven't even visited England since 1971.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

EverHopeful said:


> Why does it take longer if you're over 65? Don't think I'll renew mine though as I have a French passport and haven't even visited England since 1971.


I have absolutely no idea - that's just what was written on their advisory pages. They just sent me an on-line survey to complete, I gave them an average of 7 out of 10.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Alvarro said:


> I have absolutely no idea - that's just what was written on their advisory pages. They just sent me an on-line survey to complete, I gave them an average of 7 out of 10.


OK, seems a bit ageist.

Thanks anyway.


----------

